# Le Angelique Straightening Iron vs. CHI



## Scarlette (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, guys!

I went to the county fair with Benebaby this past weekend and I was shown a demo of this new flat iron by Le Angelique. It seemed pretty amazing. The woman showing it to me said it would condition my hair and seal in the oil in my hair. My hair was so soft and full of body, the woman actually curled my hair with it and didn't use hairspray to set it. It stayed ALL day.. through rollercoaster rides, ferris wheel spins, etc.

I own a CHI right now and I probably paid 170 in total for it. I never use it anymore because it screwed up my hair. I always smell burning hair when I use it. It leaves a crimp marks in my hair too.. ugh.

So what's the deal!? Has anyone tried the le Angelique iron? Does anyone else hate their CHI iron?


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 9, 2007)

No never heard of le Angelique iron, but I love my CHI and I don't have any problems with it at all.Sorry to hear about your CHI not working for you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've seen these and they seem to work well. Were you thinking of buying one? If so, ask how their return policy is. That way you can compare both, you know, do one side with one and the other with the other.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I found out that the internet deal is 135 dollars to buy the iron.. the one at the fair was 99 dollars. I wish I would have had money on me! Not sure about the return policy, but thanks for that idea! I think I may check the website again. Trust me, this iron was really good and I can't believe I've never heard of it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 10, 2007)

Your hair did look really good.....even after the water balloon fight.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 10, 2007)

hahah.. the funny part about that water balloon fight was that my hair got wet on one side.. LOL!!!!!


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 10, 2007)

havent tried the one your speaking of. But i never liked CHI to begin with. I purchased an infra shine one


----------



## ShineSpirit (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never used CHI, we have a Cricket flatiron here, but I just bought the Le Angelique white leopard Turbo flat iron for $20 at Marshall's.




I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet, but you have me excited! lol Maybe you should try scouting a Marshall's or TJMaxx near you for Le Angelique?


----------



## Shielamatson (May 26, 2010)

O my goodness the Le angelique straightner is like a million times better than the CHI. I would challenge anyone to say differently. I have used so many straightners and all of them have destroyed my hair except this one. I also bought thier Curling iron as well from sfrproducts.com. They are really inexpensive and work so well.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, after using the ghd iron, I would have to say that my Le Angelique is still my favorite.


----------



## Delia (Jan 3, 2013)

I went to California several years ago for my first time....I was at the block with my boyfriend and the lady wanted to do a demo with it on my hair. Now my hair is really curly and it takes about an hour or so to flat iron my hair with my chi. She did my entire head in less than 15 minutes and it looked awesome. Needless to say I bought one. I loved it for about a month and My boyfriend knocked it on the floor and the plates broke. They are truly ceramic. The chi my boyfriend bought pryor to that one is not! You definitely get your money's worth buying one. I need to order replacement plates for it. That is what I'm doing now, plus ordering another flat iron on top of that! I don't like the chi. It does damage your hair so I do not flat iron my hair like I did when I had my Le Angelique!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soon, I will be back to beautiful, frizz free hair. As soon as it comes in. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 17, 2013)

It's been many years since I started this thread...I am strictly using only the ghd because I did BREAK my original Angelique and the replacement doesn't even work as good. What the heck? I'm going to invest in a clipless curling iron next.


----------

